# Second Night at Vet Hospital



## BBHF (Sep 29, 2021)

Yesterday morning we decided to bring our 10 month old standard to the vet ER due to lethargy, lack of appetite, not drinking, and because his bark sounded strangely howly/yippy (not hoarse or croupy). He spiked a fever of 105.5 last night and is spending a second night at the hospital tonight. X-rays, ultrasound, stool test and first round of blood tests for tick-illness, etc. came back negative. There is no diagnosis yet. They're doing additional blood testing and have given him hydration IVs and antibiotics. Do these things sometimes resolve without the vets ever identifying a cause? We do not feel like we're out of the woods yet but are relieved that it's not an obvious cancer or organ failure or something. He's a very sweet, gentile, loved puppy (still) and it's hard to imagine him passing so young. Wondering if anyone has had a similar experience and come out on the other side healthy?


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Oh, I'm so sorry about your puppy. I'm glad you took him to the vet. I haven't had that experience, but I am right here with you virtually holding your hand.


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

Here with you, too, as Click said. 💚


----------



## DogtorDoctor (Mar 20, 2020)

Fever of unknown origin (FUO) is a very frustrating condition for owners and veterinarians alike, as there are literally infinite possibilities to rule out. Sometimes these patients do respond to therapy prior to a definitive diagnosis being made - and that's if the true cause is ever identified!

Take comfort in the fact that you are getting him the best care you can. Hopefully you get some good results from either his tests or his response to therapy soon.


----------



## Puppy Love (Aug 10, 2015)

Hoping for the best of outcomes for your pup. You're in my prayers.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Poor thing. He is so lucky to have such attentive owners.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I hope you get a diagnosis and hopeful prognosis soon, but meanwhile he is in the best place - hydrated, watched, and vets at hand to prescribe immediately should it be necessary. Holding you in my thoughts.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Keeping you all in my thoughts 🙏


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

Best of luck in a scary situation. Please keep us updated.


----------



## beowoof (Dec 6, 2021)

sending good thoughts your way, hopefully we hear good news soon!


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo (11 mo ago)

Not knowing what's wrong is always difficult. I'm hoping the vets can diagnosis the problem and that your puppy recovers soon.


----------



## BBHF (Sep 29, 2021)

Thank you all for your thoughts and well wishes. It turns out it is likely a cervical abscess that has been causing everything and makes perfect sense. We did not see him ingest a stick or sharp object but we know he gets into things outside. Sadly, we were about to be discharged with a diagnosis of unknown when I felt his neck and asked whether it was swollen and hard from the IV fluid or something else. The vet then did another examination and determined that it is likely an abscess but said that they had tried aspirating it twice and nothing had come out, and that they'd felt his neck but didn't really feel the large mass that I felt today (I guess)? The good news is that he's on an antibiotic and on rimadyl so we should know by Monday whether he's responding well or will need more intervention. Fingers crossed. Looking forward to having our dog back on healthier terms, god willing!

I'm thankful I advocated strongly for answers on the way out the door but am also puzzled that this wasn't identified more easily by the vet hospital. I know he likely would have needed an IV and medical care given his high fever, but also imagine treatment would have been different and faster had they noticed it.. and we could have forgone all of the costly (very, very costly) ultrasound and tick blood panel if they'd just felt what we'd mentioned when we brought him in (sadly, I wasn't there so I can't say exactly what was emphasized). I know this is part of the deal with having a puppy but from a cost perspective, do people ever dispute these types of charges?


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Thinking of you all 🙏. He is getting the best from everyone.

ETA just read your update, and I am sorry they missed the significance of the lump to the extent they did.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

OMG, thankfully you discovered that abscess before you left the vet so they could examine , diagnose and give you treatment for it.

I do see where it could easily be missed. It was probably deep and tiny when the vet examined so he was unaware it was there. It continued to grow to the point that you were able to discover it when you picked him up, and it’s a good thing you asked before leaving.


----------



## Puppy Love (Aug 10, 2015)

Thank goodness you felt it and said something before getting out the door. I would be disappointed it had somehow been missed. I noticed during Covid and having a vet tech come out to the car and then relay information to the veterinarian that not everything was always passed along. Definitely frustrating. I hope this treatment will get your pup straightened out and feeling his best again.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

thoughts and prayers for your pup and you


----------



## SandyTopknot (8 mo ago)

So glad that your puppy is doing better and hopefully he'll continue to improve without further treatment needed.

It's this kind of situation that pet insurance is made for. As medical diagnostics and practice become more complex and costly (human and animal medicine both) it's a two-edged sword for both the owners and the veterinarians. Owners without insurance want their dog treated and also want the costs contained. Veterinarians are sensitive to cost issues when they're pointed out in advance, though it does tie their hands where treatment options are concerned.

Can you imagine being the attending physician for a very sick patient and you have the training, knowledge and equipment to follow an effective treatment protocol and the client can't or won't pay? You, who have dedicated your life to caring for patients are faced with doing less than the best and hoping for a good outcome.

As Skylar said, the abscess was probably very small when you took your puppy in. As the doctor said, they tried to aspirate it twice and got nothing. It was good that you found it so they could re-evaluate the take-home meds and orders. That's great teamwork, and that's what every pet deserves.

Please don't assume incompetence and/or ignorance on the part of the veterinary team. It's very frustrating for all concerned to try to diagnose a tough case, and that's what your puppy was. If only dogs could talk and tell their doctors where it hurts.


----------



## BBHF (Sep 29, 2021)

Thanks for the support all. I definitely wasn't assuming incompetence, it was more frustration that I identified a major growth on the way out the door (that was significant enough for us to raise with them when he was admitted 48 hours prior) that changed the course of everything five minutes before being discharged. I have no doubt that he's in good hands and I do assume that everyone is doing the best they can. Mistakes can happen. Thankfully we have insurance. My frustration was not just financial, but treatment-related. I feel for the pet owners (and the vets of those pet patients) who don't have it, as well as those that do but still can't afford care. 

My puppy did not improve and is in surgery now to remove the huge abscess on his neck and to do testing on his very enlarged lymph nodes - which could just be from the abscess/infection, or from something worse. Hopefully he makes it through surgery. If he doesn't make it or additional complications arise that lead him down that path, I will be heartbroken for my kids. I love him too and bonded extra with him this week when he was sick, but my perspective as the caretaker is different than those of children who get to experience the pure joy of a puppy who is calm, gentle, patient and a wonderful family companion.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Keeping you all in my thoughts 🙏


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

thoughts and prayers for your pup


----------



## SandyTopknot (8 mo ago)

BBHF, I'm so sorry that more treatment was necessary. Holding you in my heart...let us know when he's out of surgery, please. 💖


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

Hope things go well...


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Hoping he pulls through


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Your poor puppy.  Hoping the surgery is a success and you can all get back to enjoying life together soon.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Praying all goes well and Henley will be back with you all soon. 🙏


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo (11 mo ago)

Hoping for the best.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

This sucks. I hope the surgery goes well and your puppy recovers fast.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I"m so sorry this nightmare continues (((hugs))). Hope surgery is successful and your puppy is home soon recuperating.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Oh no, worried to not have an update  Praying right now for your baby, you and your kids!


----------



## Sylvia K (Feb 4, 2021)

Thinking of you all and especially your pup. I pray all goes well and he comes back home to you completely healthy and happy very quickly.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Thinking of you


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

How are you all doing? 💗


----------



## BBHF (Sep 29, 2021)

Thank you all for checking in. He is doing well considering, but is still a bit of a medical mystery. His incision wound (which is right under his neck) isn't healing and is essentially open (the skin layer but obviously not into his muscle), so we are supposed to cover it with gauze and wrap, which we change a few times a day. We have to flush it with iodine solution twice a day to help keep bacteria away, as he is now off antibiotics because they were making him sick (and didn't seem to be helping). They aren't sure why it is still oozing and isn't healing itself at this point and I suspect he'll have to have it sutured closed again but they might be waiting to make sure the infection (or whatever the cause it) won't cause issues with the wound closed. He's back to himself which is great, but also odd considering he has a 1.5" opening in his neck. I suppose he isn't out of the woods until the wound closes and heals. I appreciate everyone's thoughts and well wishes. I never in a million years did I think I would be providing this level of wound care to a dog. It has been a real rollercoaster ride.


----------



## SandyTopknot (8 mo ago)

Bless your heart and your puppy's heart, too. 🐩 💖 🐩


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I'm very glad to hear that he's feeling better, even tho the mystery and care continue. Hope you're looking after yourself as well.


----------



## thataway4 (Sep 2, 2020)

Our best thoughts go out to you. What a frightening experience!e I am a "human doctor" (retired), and emphasize with you. With humans, especially in the hospital, we used to do a bit of a physical exam every day --especially with a fever of undeterred origin. It certainly seems that the infection could have been started with a sharp stick or other foreign object. With humans we put a packing of gauze and medication into the wound, and gradually withdraw a short amount each day, as the abscess drains and heals. Iodoform Gauze is often used if there is a wound cavity. Also Manuka or MediHoney is very effective in wound care. You might ask the vet what their thoughts are on using one of these modalities.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I hope Henley is doing better and you’ve figured out his wound protocol. (That’s a lot!!!)


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Thank you for the update. Praying for full healing of the wound 🙏


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

Thank you for the update. I pray the wound heals quickly


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

I’m sorry it’s been so rough. I imagine you’re tired out from all of it! What a lucky pup he is to have such thorough care from you. I’m sending you all continued good vibes for full healing!!!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I have been worrying about you and Henley. Thank you for updating here. Wishing for rapid turnaround and healing ❤‍🩹🙏.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I’m hoping each day it gets easier and closer to Henley being healthy. This is quite an ordeal that many people would have trouble dealing with. He’s a lucky puppy to have you.


----------

